# Wild turkey legs for turkey burgers?



## tddeangelo (May 24, 2021)

I took two turkeys this spring, and had the idea to grind the leg meat into burger for patties, with the intent to sear then smoke in my pellet smoker. 

Anyone tried this? Any suggestions?

thanks so much!


----------



## Hamdrew (May 24, 2021)

no experience grinding legs for burgers, but searing first will prevent at least some smoke penetration. You COULD coat them with a sauce before smoking to help pick up extra, however I'd probably just reverse-sear them.


----------



## indaswamp (May 24, 2021)

No. Wild Turkey legs have a LOT of little bitty small pin bones. Will be very difficult to remove raw. Best smoke them 2-3 hours (I like apple wood), then braise them in broth for 4-5 hours, then pick the bones out and course chop the meat. Really good in pot pies or turkey cornbread dressing (with the wild turkey stock from boiling).


----------



## indaswamp (May 24, 2021)

Now you could probably use wild turkey thighs to make the burgers. I like curing them and making Cajun tasso though.


----------



## Nodak21 (May 25, 2021)

Please provide Cajun Tasso recipe for wild turkey legs. Thank you!!!


----------



## indaswamp (May 25, 2021)

trim the meat off the bone. You should end up with two strips from either side. trim as much fat off as you can, getting the big chunks. the small pieces of fat will melt off when cooking. weigh the meat and make cure...
1.4% salt
0.25% cure #1
1% brown sugar

cure in fridge 5-7 days

when done, lay strips out on sheet pan. Wet surfaces with Worcestershire and hot sauce:


1/2 cup Worcestershire Sauce
1 tbsp Louisiana Gold Pepper
Then season with mix:


1/4 cup fresh cayenne pepper
1/4 sup cracked black pepper
1/4 cup salt
1/2 cup granulated garlic
1/4 cup brown sugar
You want a fairly heavy coating, but still be able to see the meat surface. hang on hooks or place on screens and smoke 120-130*F for 3-4 hours. I like Hickory and cherry. Then crank heat to 190*-200*F and finish to 138-140*INT temp.


----------



## tddeangelo (May 26, 2021)

Just to be sure I read your recipe correctly....

The percentages on the salt, cure, and brown sugar are percentages of the weight of the meat, yes?


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2021)

Correct. No need to add any liquid when brining the thighs, just weigh and calculate salt, cure and sugar then coat well in a zip lock bag.


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2021)

no need to rinse with water either when they are done curing, just coat with the worster/hot sauce....


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2021)

look up my tasso posts for further instruction and pictures....


----------

